# IBS or Endometriosis or both



## 14838 (Dec 15, 2005)

I have been diagnosed with IBS and possibily Endometriosis. This month during my period I have had bad colon spasms with constipation then loose stool. During the spasam and after it feels like someone is scraping my insides with a razor blade. I have problems with the IBS all during the month but the menstral cycle makes it worse. Also, during my period my rectum hurts to sit on it. There are a lot of sharp pains. Does anyone have this ame problem? Anyone have endo? I have three kids so that is good new I do not have to worry about that. It is just super painful with the ibs.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi sweet







A couple of months ago i had a laparoscopy done to check for endo, I would and still have a load of pain before and after my period, to try and pass a bowel movment during my period is hell and also get the sharp pain in my bottom like you. I was very upset when after the laparoscopy that i didnt have endo, i was hoping that it was ibs and i would get fixed.But it is always best to get things checked because you never know.Take care


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry meant to say 'i hoped it was endo and get fixed'


----------



## 14838 (Dec 15, 2005)

hmmm that is interesting. I wonder if it is my colon and there is no endo. I know the only way to know is have the surgery. Ugh , I just dread it.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Sweet. Many women find that their ibs worsens just before or during their periods, including me. It could be endo in my case as well, but like you I have 3 kids so I don't worry too much about it. If it gets really bothersome, and you find it is in fact due to endo, ask your doc to offer you some treatment options. Take care.


----------



## Loz88 (Sep 6, 2005)

I have had IBS for six years (since i was 12) and i started with painful periods at the same time as i started with IBS. I am having a laparoscopy next week. Endo runs in my family, (my mum and one of my grandmothers had it.) I'm hoping they find something because then we would have a cause. Although, my gynaecologist seems to think there's something wrong with my fallopian tubes, and yes i get the stabbing pain in my bottom too. If you have ever had chlamydia or gonnorhea and have these symptoms it is best to be checked out. My doctor seems to think this has been caused from when i contracted chlamydia a few years ago.


----------



## 14838 (Dec 15, 2005)

I have never had an std so I am sure it is endo or ibs. I lean one way or the other depending on how I am feeling and the time of the month. I am going to try to get in to the doc.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I can say that when having my hysterectomy, they discovered a lot of endometriosis, as well as adhesions that went around the bowel. I am wondering if some of what you are feeling could be adhesions as well, as you described what I felt like each month.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

I had endometriosis and I have IBS-D, and had a laparoscopy done in 1989 and they removed most of the endometriosis back then, altho it can come back, and mine no doubt has. I still have a lot of troubles each month during my period, a lot of D, pain and so on. I think the two, for me, are definitely tied in. And I agree about the adhesions too, they can really be painful. For me, being on the birth control pill has helped me a lot with both the endometriosis and the IBS-D. The Pill just lessons the symptoms for me.Renee


----------



## 21506 (Feb 4, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Epona II:...I still have a lot of troubles each month during my period, a lot of D, pain and so on. I think the two, for me, are definitely tied in. And I agree about the adhesions too, they can really be painful. For me, being on the birth control pill has helped me a lot with both the endometriosis and the IBS-D. The Pill just lessons the symptoms for me.Renee


I usually post in the alternative supplements area, but didn't want to bring this up there.I'm (kinda) relieved to find out I'm not the only one who suffers more severe bowel symptoms around my period. I've wondered about adhesions, but don't want to go through all the exploratory. Trading one pain for another, etc.I have 5 kids, no history of endo, (I do have uterine fibroids) and post-antibiotic C. diff which causes IBD symptoms. (pseudomembranous colitis) Have it partially under control, using Grapefruit seed extract and probiotics.I can't take birth control Rx, have terrible reactions, but do use a physician prescribed natural USP Progesterone transdermal cream, which helps with the firbroid pain.Around my periods I get so I just want to not eat for a week, so I won't have to deal with the awful pain, gas and bloating. Bleah. Sometimes I can't even tell what's hurting- it hurts everywhere inside.Sounds like it's not unusual. Thanks, all of you, for posting. At least I'm not crazy.Renee, glad I saw your post. I love horses, too. Have three. They help keep my mind off the IB... when I'm not running for the outhouse...<grin>Carla


----------

